# Forum > News > Contests >  WoW Account Giveaway - Level 90 Priest + Benediction / Anathema

## AccountShark

*Results are in!*

Winner was chosen using random.org via post number.



Congrats vvvat! Please check your inbox.  :Smile: 

Thanks to everyone who participated! Happy holidays!

*Hello community!*

Never done anything like this before, but the holiday spirit is infections and I'd like to do a little something to give back to the forums. For lack of a better idea, I've opted to give away one of the WoW accounts I have in stock. To be entered into the contest, all you have to do is post in this thread. I will be randomly selecting one person to receive the account on *December 24th* via PM on the forums. 

*Q: What does the account include?*

*A: The account itself is WoD enabled and includes a level 90 Priest with the coveted Benediction / Anathema staff as well as three other level 90 alts. The official listing can be found here: 90 Priest / Benediction / Anathema / Vanilla Unobtainables but I will be closing out that thread today and taking it off the market.*

*Q: Is it safe?*

*A: I'm not the Original Owner, but the person I got it from had in in their possession several years before pawning it off to me, and I believe the account to be in good standing (i.e. no botting, bans, etc.)* 




*One post per person please. Double posting will terminate your entry.*

*The winner will be notified via PM on December 24th, 2016, so be sure to check your inbox! I will update this thread that day with the winner as well.*

Thank you and good luck to everyone who participates!

----------


## Wulfescu

Holy smokes!! :O 

Good luck everyone else... Thank you for the giveaway!

----------


## ev0

Nice giveaway! Goodluck everyone

----------


## WonderousKeys

Sounds awesome man, this is pretty amazing! Happy holidays  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dante

That's ****ing beautiful, hot damn.

----------


## Dovah

Goodluck everyone

----------


## D3Boost

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Friez

Looks fun! :O

----------


## ApexBoosting

Whelp here goes nothing, good luck all

----------


## Progod

good luck all, good idea for the holidays  :Big Grin:

----------


## MisterPepsi

One thing is for sure, I AM PREPARED!

----------


## oyvind99

Wow, good luck everyone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MoD

Very nice giveaway, congrats to you for getting out of usual spectrum & offering something nice for free!

I'll also use that thread to send a huge cookie to Dovah for telling that my account got somehow compromised, Dante, D3Pleveling & Eryxon, a bigs thanks to all of you!

Good luck to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

very cool, gl all

----------


## smj92

oh jeeeezzzzz!!! gl everyone else!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hapiguy

Yooo, hook me up!!!!!
 :Cool: 

For everyone that's not saying 'Thanks' on the OP, but is posting wanting free shit... you're an assclown.

----------


## hxcftw

Nice giveaway man, super nice of you. GL everyone.

----------


## MoltenPhoenix99

Nice giveaway, I hope to win!

----------


## arenawarrior

Happy holidays ! Heres hoping to my own account

----------


## Nyghtwing

Good luck everyone

----------


## jimmyamd

One of the best giveaways to date!!!

----------


## husobaba1903

*Good luck all,good and different idea for a giveaway.*

----------


## Jaladhjin

Now that's a spicy meatball..

One I hope to be eating ^_^

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Best of luck all!

----------


## Billy Holzworth

Thanks for something this cool. Hope I can win since my bday is on the 22nd hahaha

----------


## SoulOne

super stoked maybe can get back on wow enter me please  :Big Grin:

----------


## phantom325

Every time I quit WoW I'm always drawn back somehow. Very nice giveaway :^)

----------


## Roccatex

good luck everyone! nice giveaway

----------


## neuron

Good luck everybody!

----------


## Lemour

Sweet! GL everyone :>

----------


## whatthehellwasthat

Holy hell !! nice competition , thanks for it. Good luck all!

----------


## bigcity

Good luck all!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gazaman

Good luck to all padawans !

----------


## itzsteven

great thing you're doing for the holiday seasons man! goodluck to everyone and may the merry season continue ^^

----------


## Sewerus

Benediction <3 😍

----------


## scrappyballz

Heck yea im down

----------


## bezerker08

Thanks for opportunity and happy holidays

----------


## hackerlol

I have entered.

----------


## degolot

Very nice, holy holidays everyone! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1572 met Tapatalk

----------


## chiy0

Awesome idea! I have a priest from Vanilla but I gave up on it before Benediction/Anathema.

----------


## Arcsin

WOW! nice competition, good luck every1!

----------


## jimmys96

Holy crap, Anathema o.o Thank you for the giveaway, and good luck to everyon!

----------


## chaserbl

There is only one staff and it's name is Anathema  :gtfo:

----------


## Aurina

Wow, what a giveaway. thanks, crossing fingers.  :Smile:

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Awesome GA, thank you.

----------


## Deathstryke18

Awesome idea! Happy Holidays everyone!

----------


## Annaisha

Oh wow, that's a real giveaway. Crossing my fingers for this one.  :Smile:

----------


## Suwoopn

Great Idea from the best! Merry Christmas all and good luck!!

----------


## Loque

Awwwww yissss, good luck all.

----------


## Yexx

Never win anything, but hoping for a chance on this one! Good luck everyone. Cheers man!

----------


## SauzzeFeX

Good luck to all! And Happy Holidays!  :Smile:

----------


## sassso

Gooood luck all.

----------


## gippy

Nice! Thanks for the giveaway

----------


## Tinyfin

Nice. Good luck, everyone.

----------


## ffftttggg

This'll make an awesome gift!

GL folks

----------


## Tariel

gl best giveway eu :Embarrassment:

----------


## sayuto

Good luck everyone else... Thank you for the giveaway!
Merry Chrism..

----------


## Yawnstar

Ty mate

/10 char

----------


## jaczar

win or lose you are amazing for doing this!!

----------


## Nickiie

nice ! gl everyone what a lovely gift

----------


## [email protected]

Awesome man, thanks for the giveaway!  :Smile:

----------


## jonathangg

give plzz i paay 200euro

----------


## TomS7

Goodluck Very nice giveaway

----------


## Mehmy

Damn, Benediction? Gotta get me some of that. Also, merry Christmas to everyone!

----------


## razer86

Good luck all!

----------


## Artina

Goodluck to everyone Anathema has always been a dream of mine  :Embarrassment:  !!

----------


## Snt_W

That's interesting :P GL to all

----------


## deathleecher

Aight, let's give it a shot than ^^. Best of luck to all!

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Thx for this nice giveaway! good luck all!  :Smile:

----------


## grimmjow200

Great giveaway, I'll jump in on this if that's cool. Been a while since I played WoW, this might give me the nudge to get Legion and start playing Priest.

----------


## Amalizzy

Bless me RNGesus

----------


## Falkeid

Great idea, good luck everyone! And merry christmas  :Smile:

----------


## grimmeged

Defo in for this one  :Smile:

----------


## jtntime09

Awesome giveaway! Good luck everybody!

----------


## shahinpb

So generous of you!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unfaithful1214

Good luck everyone!!

----------


## hexabraid

aw yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## happyseller123

merry christmas!

----------


## yt0k88

Put me in coach!

----------


## Kerei

Wooo, Christmas spirit! Count me in  :Smile:  GL people.

----------


## jmack21

Thanks for doing this! Happy holidays everyone, don't drink too much egg nog... :P

----------


## nazgul111

Im in :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## KyleWhatever

Posting in this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## nertharul

Amazing, good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## zibe123

Good luck all!

----------


## morgoy

Was thinking about getting a second account, good luck to everyone

----------


## raceboy404

Good luck everyone

----------


## UtaHF

thanks for doing this! good luck everyone.

----------


## Unshockle

Santa is for Real!! Got the milk ready and the socks on the Tree! ... Goodluck everyone..

----------


## Swoopy69

Ohhh! Pick me!

----------


## Subcore

Nice. Good luck everyone.

----------


## savior06

Wow, good luck everyone!

----------


## WingedBoost

That staff is very nice! Wish I spent the time back then to do the chain. Good luck to all!

----------


## kubiszon

Good luck  :Smile:  .

----------


## Opacho

D: That's sick! GL everyone

----------


## Aku Sonja

Wishing everyone a very happy Christmas

----------


## azix

Nice giveaway  :Smile:  good luck everyone

----------


## war0kid

Nice gesture. Good luck to everyone (and myself heh)

----------


## Harambeqt

Im in :gusta:

----------


## Machmud

Hoping for the best!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

Hopefully this account goes to someone who wont abuse it and uses it properly
Also never know it could be me  :Smile:

----------


## ergosumbi

Really nice, goodluck all  :Cool:

----------


## vvvat

Why not...try to win too...

----------


## Notahax

My entry... GL everyone

----------


## Cheengle

Awesome account. Would be amazing to come back to retail w an account like that, lost mine to some dumb stuff I did! Never again.

----------


## skipper1

Merry Christmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## user97

happy holidays to all

----------


## gladixi

One of a kind  :Big Grin:  

Good luck chuck.

----------


## jppgibbs

Entering, GL to everyone!

----------


## Kingcorner

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## SPIIGII

nice giveaway :P

----------


## Murloc41

thank you and goodluck to everyone  :Smile: )

----------


## aionic11

Thank you for this!  :Smile:  Good luck everyone, and happy holidays  :Smile:

----------


## hahqq

What a great giveaway!  :Smile:  gl to everyone!

----------


## ~Z~

Nice giveaway :P
Ty, And GL for all of us :P

----------


## temp123

Would return from real life to wow life for this.

----------


## alphatic

Very nice action from you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## casupowa

thanks! good luck all !

----------


## cryptexx

happy holidays and good luck to all of you

----------


## Chakal

Go to try it =)

----------


## Phelios

Wow my dream  :Big Grin:  Priest forever

----------


## IFoundAGlitch

Very very nice

----------


## krallan

Priest is love, priest is life

----------


## roifok

Nice idea, good luck @everyone

----------


## Superzozo

Thank you for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Semord85

Goodluck everyone! Thank you for contributing!

----------


## WhoBattle

Count me in thank you

----------


## finnabuytoons

ay thats pretty good

----------


## Adraunos

Oh  :Wink:  **** yeah !

----------


## craneyy

Good luck to everyone!

----------


## cor3

Good luck everyone ! Thanks for this awesome giveaway @Charax and happy Christmas to all !

----------


## Flanniecakes

Posting my entry!

----------


## Annaisha

Congratulations Vvat!

To everybody else who participated, better luck next time. 

And of course a big shout out thanks to Charax for holding the contest.

----------

